# Lgd?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

We have been readin some on lgd for a bit. We aren’t quite ready for them yet but maybe. Confused much? Yes we are lol! Anyhoo.... we know they will roam fenced property. But. If we wanted them to stay with say the goaties we need leave them penned with them always? Or penned and roaming. I know we need fence all around where they would roam which we will be workin on while the pups grow. Or is it better to have one penned and one roamer or two and two? Next. If we got young pups now and put in with our goats and turks (they live together) would it be a problem later to put the grown trustable dogs in with different goats? Reason i ask this last is that right now we only have dairy goats but soon will be addin meat goats to the mix. But the meaties will not be housed or penned with the dairies. And we cannot find anything on if they have “their clan and space” or so long as it stays in the same animal family will the lgd be ok with new goats and a new space.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There are varying opinions on whether to keep them with the goats all the time or not. It really depends on your situation. After they've been in with one herd of goats, they should be fine with switching to another herd.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not sure what your first question is, but in answer to your others, yes, you can buy/introduce new goats, I do all the time with our LGD, ROFL!   BUT, you do need to be there for sure, and watch your LGD to make certain he/she doesn't see the new goat(s) as a threat. Our LGD is fine with anything/anybody (besides cats, and cows that have butted our goats before) that we're fine with.

Remember, with pups, you have around 1.5-2 years before 1) they'll be capable of fully protecting your herd/flock. We got our LGD when she was 8 months old, and until she turned 2, she would chase our chickens (she killed at least half a dozen in that time) and also sometimes played too roughly with the goats, so we sadly had to keep her tethered when we weren't around. But once she _did _turn 2, something clicked in her brain and she has been amazing with the chickens and goats ever since. :goatkiss: 
It will be more expensive, but in the long run it will be easier to consider getting a fully trained, adult dog or dogs.

Good luck! Also, out of curiosity, what breed(s) are you considering?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Yea we knew on the age.... that is why we were gonna see bout puttin them in with the goats and turks now as pups. We need do pups because we have three full grown dogs here already. And pups are WAY easier to integrate than adults with the hou ds already here.

We are really leanin toward pyrs. Love the size of anitolians but their sometimes temperment with children scares me. We have a young grandson and he wont be the only small one visitin here. I know any breed can go that way but just from readin the anitolians seem to be a bit more eh on smalls. We have also looked at maremmas. 

My first question was that once older.... do they always stay in the goat pen locked up or do they also roam the property at night. Our animals all have nighttime jails they go to. Doors on the small barn shut and locked. During the day the goats and turks have bout an acre and halfish they roam about in. So would the dogs stay in that fenced off acre and half pen or freely roam the rest of what we have fenced. If that makes sense.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> There are varying opinions on whether to keep them with the goats all the time or not. It really depends on your situation. After they've been in with one herd of goats, they should be fine with switching to another herd.


Thanks!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh, I see what you mean. During the night, I would probably let them roam the whole area that's fenced. 
We lock most of our goats (the 5 Nubians) up at night too, but the LGD would hate to be locked up herself, she's much more active at night than she is during the day. She's an Anatolian Shepherd, and is great with our 2 year old, and any other small children/babies who visit. I've never heard that about Anatolians, but I guess I haven't really researched the breed (my mom did all that). But I do know that one reason why we decided not to get a Pyrenees was because we heard that they had a tendency to roam/jump fences, whereas Anatolians usually don't.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whether or not the dogs will stay in will depend on your fencing. We have 4 foot field & the dogs appeared to stay. Then one day one of them got out when an unleashed neighbor dog came on to our property and one of them jumped fence to rip into him. We added cattle panels to make about a 6 ft barrier.
The remaining Anatolian/ quarter pyr has since done a truly amazing job but can be aggressive toward people if he senses a threat such as someone messing with HIS goats.


----------

